# Top 100 Radio Countdown - 2014



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My local classical station does a yearly countdown between Christmas and New Year's Eve of the top 100 classical pieces as voted by listeners. I've posted these on a daily basis in years past but, this year, because I've been out of town, I'll post the whole list at once EXCEPT for number one (because I'm currently listening to #2).

I will say this: I've been tracking this for 8 years now and there are 9 PIECES that have been on the list every year that have not yet been played. Which of these pieces will be Number One? I'll post the winner in a couple hours.

Not yet played:
Dvorak, Antonin:	Symphony #9 in E minor*"From the New World"
Saint-Saens, Camille:	Symphony #3 in C minor "Organ"
Handel, George Friedric:	Water Music
Sibelius, Jean:	Finlandia
Debussy, Claude:	Suite Bergamasque (Clair de Lune)
Puccini, Giacomo:	Nessun Dorma
Schubert, Franz:	Symphony #8 in B minor "Unfinished"
Grieg, Edvard:	Peer Gynt
Bizet, Georges:	Carmen

Give me just a little bit and I'll post the top 99, then some comments.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the key: if it's in *Green bold*, it's been on the list every year now for 8 years straight. If it's in *Black bold*, it is new to the list this year.

100.	Rossini, Gioachino:	William Tell Overture
*99.	Ravel, Maurice:	Le Tombeau de Couperin*
98.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Piano Concerto #21 in C major
97.	Mendelssohn, Felix:	Hebrides
96.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Piano Concerto #20 in D minor
*95.	Holst, Gustav:	The Planets*
94.	Bach, Johann Sebastian:	Sheep May Safely Graze
93.	Hanson, Howard:	Symphony #2 "Romantic"
92.	Dvorak, Antonin:	String Quartet No. 12 in F major "American"
*91.	Copland, Aaron:	Clarinet Concerto
90.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #8
89.	Britten, Benjamin:	War Requiem*
88.	Strauss Jr., Johann:	TALES FROM THE VIENNA WOODS OP325
*87.	Sibelius, Jean:	Symphony # 7*
86.	Bernstein, Leonard:	Candide Overture
*85.	Mendelssohn, Felix:	Symphony No. 2 "Hymn of Praise"*
*84.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Symphony #40 in G minor
83.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	Swan Lake*
82.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, "Pathetique"
81.	Strauss, Richard:	Four Last Songs
*80.	Lalo, Edouard:	Symphonie Espagnole*
79.	Copland, Aaron:	Symphony # 3
78.	Brahms, Johannes:	Requiem
77.	Massenet, Jules:	"Meditation" from Thais
*76.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	Symphony #5 in E minor*
75.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	Symphony #4 in F minor
*74.	Taneyev, Sergei	Symphony #2*
73.	Shostakovich, Dmitri:	Symphony #5 in D minor
*72.	Shostakovich, Dmitri:	Suite from The Gadfly*
71.	Saint-Saens, Camille:	Carnival of the Animals
*70.	Part, Arvo:	Fratres
69.	Mendelssohn, Felix:	Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"
68.	Haydn, Joseph:	Trumpet Concerto*
67.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Piano Concerto #4 in G major
66.	Wagner, Richard:	Ride of the Valkyries
65.	Taneyev, Sergei:	Symphony #4 in C minor
64.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Don Giovanni
*63.	Stravinsky, Igor:	Rite of Spring*
*62.	Bruch, Max:	Scottish Fantasy
61.	Sousa, John Philip:	The Stars and Stripes Forever*
60.	Respighi, Ottorino:	Pines of Rome
59.	Dvorak, Antonin:	SYMPHONY NO 8 IN G OP88
58.	Chopin, Frederic:	Piano Concerto #2 in F minor
57.	Brahms, Johannes:	Violin Concerto in D major
*56.	Stravinsky, Igor:	Petrushka*
55.	Bernstein, Leonard:	Chichester Psalms
54.	Bach, Johann Sebastian:	Air on the G String
*53.	Rodrigo, Joaquin:	Concierto de Aranjuez
52.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	Violin Concerto in D
51.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Symphony #41 in C major "Jupiter"*
50.	Rossini, Gioachino:	Barber of Seville
*49.	Tomaso, Albinoni:	Adagio*
48.	Vaughan Williams, Ralph:	The Lark Ascending
47.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Marriage of Figaro
*46.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Piano Sonata #14 in C # minor "Moonlight"*
45.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	The Nutcracker
44.	Elgar, Edward:	Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma"
*43.	Ravel, Maurice:	Bolero*
42.	Rachmaninoff, Sergei:	Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
41.	Mahler, Gustav:	Symphony #2 in C minor, "Resurrection"
*40.	Copland, Aaron:	Fanfare for the Common Man*
39.	Mendelssohn, Felix:	Symphony #4 in A major "Italian"
*38.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Violin Concerto in D major*
37.	Verdi, Guiseppe:	Requiem
36.	Schubert, Franz:	Symphony #9 in C major "Great"
35. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5
34.	Khachaturian, Aram:	Spartacus
*33.	Rachmaninoff, Sergei:	Piano Concerto #3 in D minor*
*32.	Debussy, Claude:	Clair de Lune*
31.	Barber, Samuel	Violin Concerto
*30.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #3 in E flat major "Eroica"*
29.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	Piano Concerto #1 in B flat minor
*28.	Orff, Carl:	Carmina Burana*
*27.	Rachmaninoff, Sergei:	Symphonic Dances*
26.	Liszt, Franz:	Les Preludes
*25.	Smetana, Bedrich:	Ma Vlast (The Moldau)*
24. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Brandenburg Concerto # 3
*23.	Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:	Scheherezade*
22.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Requiem
*21.	Gershwin, George:	Rhapsody in Blue
20.	Pachelbel, Johan:	Canon in D
19.	Vivaldi, Antonio:	The Four Seasons
18.	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:	Clarinet Concerto in A major
17.	Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:	1812 Overture*
16.	Stravinsky, Igor:	The Firebird
15.	Grieg, Edvard:	Piano Concerto in A minor
*14.	Vaughan Williams, Ralph:	Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
13.	Rachmaninoff, Sergei:	Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
12.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #6 in F major "Pastoral"*
*11.	Still, William Grant:	SYMPHONY NO 1 "AFRO-AMERICAN"*
*10.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Piano Concerto #5 in E flat "Emperor"
9.	Barber, Samuel:	Adagio for Strings
8.	Handel, George Friedric:	Messiah
7.	Mussorgsky, Modest:	Pictures at an Exhibition
6.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #7 in A major
5.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #9 in D minor "Choral"
4.	Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #5 in C minor
3.	Copland, Aaron:	Appalachian Spring
2.	Rachmaninoff, Sergei:	Piano Concerto #2 in C minor*


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Lunasong said:


> Here's the key: if it's in *Green bold*, it's been on the list every year now for 9 years straight. If it's in *Black bold*, it is new to the list this year.
> 
> 100.	Rossini, Gioachino:	William Tell Overture
> *99.	Ravel, Maurice:	Le Tombeau de Couperin*
> ...


Exciting... tell us what #1 is, the suspense is killing!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Some interesting notes:
I have Bach's "Brandenburg Concertos" listed as one entry in the past. This year, two separate concerti made the list. I am not sure why the change. "Brandenburg Concertos" was on the list every year.

Nineteen pieces are new to the list this year. Of those, the highest entry is an astonishing #11. I am not aware that Still's Symphony No. 1 was programmed locally this past year (that usually has an effect), but I could be wrong...

Thirty-five pieces have been on the list every year (not including the afore-mentioned B. Concertos).

There were thirty-one pieces on the list this year that were not on the list last year, including the 19 new pieces. Do the math, this means about 1/3 perennial, 1/3 new, 1/3 variety. Not bad!

The largest drop was Holst: The Planets, which ranked 22 last year. The largest gain was Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, which ranked 95 last year.

This is the VERY FIRST YEAR a piece from Haydn has made the list!

Of the pieces that make the list every year, the most statistically variable rank with a avedev of 27.3 is Holst: The Planets (it was highly affected by this year's drop, prior to that it was 19.7). The most variable rank in this year's top 10 (a category where one would think there is less variability) is Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (avedev 21.4).


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

*1. Dvorak, Antonin:	Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World"*

This is also the piece with the smallest avedev over 8 years with 1.12. It has never been out of the top 5. No other piece can say that. 
The piece with the next smallest avedev is Beethoven, Ludwig van: Symphony #5 in C minor with an avedev of 1.9 - has never been #1, but has been ranked between 3 and 10 over the years.
Beethoven, Ludwig van: Symphony #9 in D minor "Choral" has the most #1 rankings (5), but was ranked #5 two years, including 2014, and has an outlier rank of 9 in 2008. This means that Dvorak No. 9 still narrowly beats it for highest average rank. (2.875 vs 3.0)

Average Highest Rank over 8 years
10. Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Piano Concerto #5 in E flat "Emperor" (22.125, narrowly beating out Pachelbel's "Canon")
9. Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #6 in F major "Pastoral" (19.75)
8. Vivaldi, Antonio:	The Four Seasons (12.0)
7. Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #7 in A major (10.25)
6. Copland, Aaron: Appalachian Spring (8.25)
5. Rachmaninoff, Sergei: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor (6.5)
4. Barber, Samuel: Adagio for Strings (6.0)
3. Beethoven, Ludwig van:	Symphony #5 in C minor (5.25)
2. Beethoven, Ludwig van	Symphony #9 in D minor "Choral" (3.0)
1. Dvorak, Antonin:	Symphony #9 in E minor*"From the New World" (2.875)


----------

